

Living your life without excuses - mgxplyr
http://blog.dinohusejnovic.com/the-man-with-no-excuses/

======
toddnessa
Watching a story like Kyle's helps to remind a person that instead of making
excuses for the obstacles in your life that it is far better to focus on
overcoming them. It also points out that your obstacles can also be turned in
to something positive that can help someone else facing similar challenges.

------
wmat
Thanks for posting this!

